# Bye Bye to the Shaf



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahmed Shafiq, Hosni Mubarak’s last prime minister and loser of the presidential runoff, left Egypt Tuesday with most of his family for the United Arab Emirates hours after the* prosecutor general opened an investigation into allegations he wasted public funds during his 8-year term as a civil aviation minister in the ousted regime*.

Presidential loser Shafiq leaves country hours after prosecutor opens corruption probe - The Washington Post


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Time of witch hunts in Egypt has just begun. After Mubarak's era prominents who's gonna be next? Copts?


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

pioneer5 said:


> Time of witch hunts in Egypt has just begun. After Mubarak's era prominents who's gonna be next? Copts?


You do realize there may be a legitimate complaint against him right? Or is he immune to being investigated for some reason?

Anyway, can't say I'm sorry to see him gone. He isn't exactly helping his case, what happened to respecting the judiciary?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

rats and ships...


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Shafiq Heads to Saudi Arabia Amid Corruption Allegations - Bloomberg

Well, "actions, not words" was his slogan, let's see what actions he takes.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Ahmed Shafiq, Hosni Mubarak’s last prime minister and loser of the presidential runoff, left Egypt Tuesday with most of his family for the United Arab Emirates hours after the* prosecutor general opened an investigation into allegations he wasted public funds during his 8-year term as a civil aviation minister in the ousted regime*.
> 
> Presidential loser Shafiq leaves country hours after prosecutor opens corruption probe - The Washington Post


I think he'll be back to Egypt and the investigations will exonerate him, eventually......

I mean he must've got a piece of the MB/SCAF presidential cake


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

pioneer5 said:


> Time of witch hunts in Egypt has just begun. After Mubarak's era prominents who's gonna be next? Copts?


I am a Copt myself and to be honest I always thought it will be a lot harder for the moderate Muslims (The REAL moderate ones, not the ones that claim to be so) than it will be for Copts under the MB's ruling, at least for a while. It is a bit vague at the moment but the signs are not promising as some of the do gooders have tried to force their opinions on Mulsim females' dress code already, but no Copts have reported such behavior towards them, not yet anyway.

The way I see it? The official statement will be that Copts are partners and brothers and sisters and the rest of the blah blah blah, and that will be the case ALL the time, but in reality, there are 2 scenarios:

1- Law WILL be enforced strictly on hate/sectarian crimes.
2- Law will be there, but with no real enforcement.

And you can imagine what scenario I'm hoping for


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I think he'll be back to Egypt and the investigations will exonerate him, eventually......
> 
> I mean he must've got a piece of the MB/SCAF presidential cake


hmm he said he was going to found his own party...then he denied it...then he went back to saying yes I am founding a new party

must be the tramadol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> hmm he said he was going to found his own party...then he denied it...then he went back to saying yes I am founding a new party
> 
> must be the tramadol


Lol.....many a true word said in jest


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Wasat Party vice president and former MP Essam Sultan has accused unnamed entities of being responsible for allowing Ahmed Shafiq, the defeated presidential candidate, to travel to the UAE carrying a cargo estimated at 7,110 kilograms without it being subject to inspection.

Wasat Party head: Shafiq flew to UAE with large amount of uninspected luggage | Egypt Independent

that's a huge amount of spare underwear


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I remember reports of Ben Ali and his missus taking a 1.7 ton container-load of gold from Tunisia when he saw the writing on the wall.

So much for security. If I'm correct, he's never coming back to Egypt.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Wasat Party vice president and former MP Essam Sultan has accused unnamed entities of being responsible for allowing Ahmed Shafiq, the defeated presidential candidate, to travel to the UAE carrying a cargo estimated at 7,110 kilograms without it being subject to inspection.
> 
> Wasat Party head: Shafiq flew to UAE with large amount of uninspected luggage | Egypt Independent
> 
> that's a huge amount of spare underwear




You couldn't pack all that i less than a week... he must have known he was going


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You couldn't pack all that i less than a week... he must have known he was going


Sure you can! Just bundle the cash first; it doesn't seem to go nicely into suit cases when it's loose.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Wasat Party vice president and former MP Essam Sultan has accused unnamed entities of being responsible for allowing Ahmed Shafiq, the defeated presidential candidate, to travel to the UAE carrying a cargo estimated at 7,110 kilograms without it being subject to inspection.
> 
> Wasat Party head: Shafiq flew to UAE with large amount of uninspected luggage | Egypt Independent
> 
> that's a huge amount of spare underwear



Yet again another chapter in the personal grudge this guy has for Shafiq, the truth comes to light that he didn't read the ticket correctly that he was broadcasting to everyone. The 7 was representing the amount of cases Shafiq and his family had with them, the 110 kilo's was the weight of the seven cases which is well within the weight limits allowed. Since being called a liar and proven wrong, Sultan has removed the accusing item from his website/facebook page.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

7 items at 110 kg. or 7,100 kg...... Which is it?

Nothing it seems is what it is supposed to be, either in the written or the spoken word in Egypt.
Why did we ever get involved.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

7 items with a combined total of 110 kg.


With the amount of propaganda and lies that started at the revolution and have continued throughout the election process, it's a wonder that anyone believes anything anybody here in Egypt says anymore. I have a scepticism with almost anything that appears in the media these days. Surely it can only get better...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't bank on it !!!!!


----------

